# Thyroid surgery



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello ,
I have not posted for awhile because things were going well.

I had a partial thyroidectomy 2 years ago. I am now faced with having the other side removed and would like some feed back from people that have had the same,..ie long term effects, recovery time, risk etc. I have had breast cancer and have hurtle cells and am a little worried it could be cancer.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thank you 
Lynda


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had 1/2 my thyroid removed 10 years ago because of the size of nodule on them. I did have a FNA biopsy done before & it only came back "suspicious". They knew there was nodules on the otherside, but said it was in my best interest to leave 1/2 in - and the nodules on that side were very small. I am now being told they have all grown - my Endo does not want to do a FNA or surgery as the likelyhood is so high it is the same as the other side removed.... not cancer!
So - I am being told (right now) he does not want to remove the other side as it is highly the same as what was removed & that is nothing! ?????
One more Endo's opinion anyways....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> I had 1/2 my thyroid removed 10 years ago because of the size of nodule on them. I did have a FNA biopsy done before & it only came back "suspicious". They knew there was nodules on the otherside, but said it was in my best interest to leave 1/2 in - and the nodules on that side were very small. I am now being told they have all grown - my Endo does not want to do a FNA or surgery as the likelyhood is so high it is the same as the other side removed.... not cancer!
> So - I am being told (right now) he does not want to remove the other side as it is highly the same as what was removed & that is nothing! ?????
> One more Endo's opinion anyways....


Boy;that sure is illogical thinking if I have ever heard it. Lord have mercy. Please get another opinion.

Have you had a current radioactive uptake scan? If not,I recommend that you do so. And do try to find another doctor.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> Boy;that sure is illogical thinking if I have ever heard it. Lord have mercy. Please get another opinion.
> 
> Have you had a current radioactive uptake scan? If not,I recommend that you do so. And do try to find another doctor.


Honestly - never even heard of an uptake scan until searching these boards. This new Endo (whom I like & has really taking time to sit down & listen - over 1 hour with me on the first visit, etc) doesn't even want to biopsy because only 1 of the 4 nodules are large enough to biopsy, little lone surgerically remove it all together. He says unnecessary surgery! How is a radioactive uptake scan different then an ultrasound? I have posted my own topic "NEW and researching Hoshi's & Autoimmune - opinions & suggestions please" and I have had nothing... I am looking for help with my issues too - I just don't want to walk on this thread with my problems... SORRY SHASTAW!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> Honestly - never even heard of an uptake scan until searching these boards. This new Endo (whom I like & has really taking time to sit down & listen - over 1 hour with me on the first visit, etc) doesn't even want to biopsy because only 1 of the 4 nodules are large enough to biopsy, little lone surgerically remove it all together. He says unnecessary surgery! How is a radioactive uptake scan different then an ultrasound? I have posted my own topic "NEW and researching Hoshi's & Autoimmune - opinions & suggestions please" and I have had nothing... I am looking for help with my issues too - I just don't want to walk on this thread with my problems... SORRY SHASTAW!


Ultrasound has many limitations. Some of them human based and some of them technology based.

Here is info...........

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid


----------

